# Browser URL-Link verstecken, ändern



## lahau (25. Mai 2011)

Hi,

Ich habe eine Webspace und habe dort eine Subdomain erstellt: http://www.abc.xyz.de.
Nun habe ich mir auch noch eine Domain erstellt: http://www.def.de.
Leider kann ich nicht noch einen Host Header setze.

Wenn ich die Domain http://www.def.de aufrufe, welche auch http://www.abc.xyz.de weiterleitet, steht am ende nur noch http://www.abc.xyz.de in der Browser URL.

Kann ich einfach per Script die Browser URL z.b. auf http://www.dhdgsgf.de änder? Natürlich würde ich sie dann auch die Domain http://www.def.de ändern.

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Back2toxic (25. Mai 2011)

Ich denke du meinst es in etwa so:

Wenn ein Benutzer http://www.example.com aufruft, möchtest du nach http://www.subdomain.example.com weiterleiten, aber weiterhin http://www.example.com in der Adressleiste stehen haben, richtig?

Das geht nur, wenn du den Inhalt von http://www.subdomain.example.com via Frame lädst.
Grobe Struktur:

```
<html>
<head>
[..]
</head>
<frameset rows="*">
<frame src="anderesite...test.htm" name="Content">
</frameset>
</html>
```

Weitere Informationen:
Frames bei SelfHTML


----------



## lahau (29. Mai 2011)

Soweit stimmt das alles so.

Nur bei http://www.example.com steht kein webspace hinter es ist nur eine domain.
Das klapt nicht mir Frameset. Gibt es da immer noch möglich keiten?

Danke


----------

